# Ruby on Rails - Aide installation



## Gsgsd (5 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit problème avec rails. Je souhaiterais désisntaller rails et autres afin de le réinstaller proprement. J'ai suivi des tutoriels de mauvaise qualité !

De plus, comment mettre à jour subversion de mac os x (j'ai macport) ?


Merci


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2009)

Avec MacPorts, in suffit de faire _sudo port upgrade subversion_.
Pour RoR, il faudrait déjà savoir ce qui est installé ...

J'envoie côté UNIX.


----------



## Gsgsd (6 Juin 2009)

Salut,

Merci de me répondre...

Alors pour subversion je ne comprend pas voilà ce que j'ai :


```
sudo port upgrade subversion
Password:
Error: subversion is not installed
```

Poutant j'utilise la ligne de commande :


```
svn up
```

qui fonctionne sans problème.

De plus RoR, voilà ce que j'ai :


```
gem list

*** LOCAL GEMS ***

actionmailer (2.3.2)
actionpack (2.3.2)
activerecord (2.3.2)
activeresource (2.3.2)
activesupport (2.3.2)
rails (2.3.2)
rake (0.8.7)
rubygems-update (1.3.4)
```

Et :


```
ruby --version
ruby 1.8.7 (2009-04-08 patchlevel 160) [i686-darwin9]
```

Ce qui me pose le plus de problème c'est les base de donnée j'ai installé mysql et là je bloque...


Merci.


----------



## heroe (6 Juin 2009)

bompi a dit:


> J'envoie côté UNIX.



Pourquoi côté unix ??? ça marche même sur Window$ et c'est carrément du dev web rails....




Gsgsd a dit:


> Salut,
> Alors pour subversion je ne comprend pas voilà ce que j'ai :
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi mettre a jour subversion ? Tu l'as de base sur os x, si vraiment tu veux l'installer alors le message est clair, avec mac port il te dis "subversion is not installed" donc plutot que de faire 
	
	



```
sudo port upgrade subversion
```
, tu fais 
	
	



```
sudo port install subversion
```




Gsgsd a dit:


> De plus RoR, voilà ce que j'ai :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Quel est le problème? tu as mysql, rails d'installé... maintenant tu n'as plus qu'a creer ton appli!!!


----------



## Gsgsd (6 Juin 2009)

Salut,

J'utilise svn  fréquemment etlors que j'ai fais svn --version ma version date de 2007. C'était pour le mettre à jour.

De plus, comment savoir si mysql est installé car lorsque je tape mysql --version il me répond unknow mysql !


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2009)

Reprenons :

1/ @heroe : UNIX ? parce qu'il s'agit ici de la partie darwinienne d'OS X. Et que le forum OS X est plus axé sur du classique Mac (c-a-d l'interface graphique avec un peu de Terminal éventuellement saupoudré dessus).

2/ @Gsgsd : pour les logiciels, tu ne fais qu'utiliser les versions installées avec le système. Si tu veux utiliser MacPorts, installe les versions de MacPorts ; elles seront disponibles dans une autre partie de l'arborescence et tu pourras en gérer les versions selon ton gré. Pense à vérifier les chemins d'accès aux exécutables et bibliothèques. Quant à MySQL, il n'est apparemment pas installé [en tous cas pas livré avec Leopard, ça me paraît sûr]. Tu peux l'installer avec MacPorts ou directement ou le recompiler à la main, c'est selon.


----------



## Gsgsd (7 Juin 2009)

Bon j'ai résolu à moitié mes problèmes, j'ai réinstallé MAC OS X et je suis à jour.

Désolé de faire l'assisté mais que dois je faire pour mettre à jour ruby et disposer de Mysql sachant que j'utilise MAMP pour le PHP qui inclut Mysql puis je utiliser celui ci ?


----------

